# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Google,projekti kompjuter ne syze,do vihet ne perdorim ne 2014.

## benseven11

Sipas njerit prej themelusve te Google,Sergey Brin, Google do vendose 
ne dispozicion te konsumatoreve kompjuter syze ne vitin 2014.
http://newyork.newsday.com/news/nati...2014-1.3816433

----------

